# Logger/Land Owner $ Split..What's normal



## RedBarn (Nov 13, 2015)

So I am looking at having 40 acres of land logged. Some good saw logs and lots of firewood. Had some other land logged in the same area (but not the same land) 15 years ago and did a 50/50 split with the logger. Current logger wants to pay me $15 per cord for firewood and 1/3 of saw log proceeds. What's a normal range on revenue split for logger/land owner?

Thanks!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 13, 2015)

50/50 is great on sawlogs for both parties. fire wood i wouldn't give you 15 but i'm betting he can sell it for more there than i could here. 1/3 seems cheap for the saw unless its really marginal.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 13, 2015)

1/3 is robbery especially on 40 acres, unless the timber is crap, then yeah... its ok

assuming that the ground is fairly hard and the timber is good, 50/50 would be my start, and I've seen guys go so far as to give 60%

Lately I've been doing a 10-20% on cottonwood, and 40-50% on better timber, owner gets more the better the timber is, also depends on how many loads I can get out of it. But with 40 acres, thats a lot of wood.


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 13, 2015)

30 (landowner)/60 all the way to 60 (landowner)/40 around here. timber, access, ground, acreage, skid distance, and distance to mill will all play a roll in the split. personally im not real sure how to determine the split since i was never involved in that end of my step dads logging.


----------



## redoakman (Nov 16, 2015)

any timber you buy is always 60(landowner) 40 (loggers) most of the time when we cut firewood we pay landowner by the load .


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 22, 2015)

50% of what? Be careful. 90% of the gross is often in made in the veneer.
Also the rougher the ground, the better the timber.
Lots of variables here to consider.


----------



## jwilly (Nov 25, 2015)

We pay $10/cord hardwood or hemlock pulp.

50% after trucking on hardwood sawlogs. 

55% after trucking on veneer.


----------

